# adopt me..drop off's



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Long story short, a woman got my name and knows I love poodles and dropped these 3 poodles off this morning. When she came in with the 1st baby, I assumed she wanted to get it bathed....but she offered it to me for FREE. Then she says she has its brother in the car...a LEXUS SUV. So she procedds to bring in the other one and tell me how she KNOWS she should get the parents fixed but its too late...the mother is already pregnant AGAIN. And oh, by the way, I also have their daddy in the car. So I told her to bring him in as well....so she gave me all 3. The daddy, Romeo is too precious for words. So loveable and sweet...3 yrs about 10-11 lbs maybe 12 inches high. The puppies are frisky and made solid poops outside, they have tails and dewclaws done (I got the vet paperwork for that) They were born 9/17/10. I put the word out on facebook and thru several cllients that they ALL need to go to new homes. I am not able to keep even Romeo who I love already.

So SKYE, you"re in Pittsburgh...if you know anyone.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, it i too bad you cant keep little Romeo  I would grab up a puppy if I wasnt so far away.. i am heavy duty into MPS right now lOL!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm totally grab a puppy if I was closer as well! Hope you find good comes!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy smokes, it's raining poodle puppies in PA!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> So SKYE, you"re in Pittsburgh...if you know anyone.


Darn it! No, no, no...I just found a "girlfriend" for Auggie on Petfinder today, and actually inquired about her! (Unbeknownst to my husband.) I just wrote in another thread, thank GOD she is being adopted!

Here she is:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Orange Village, OH | Tara

So, tell me more about the puppies. Male, female? There are 2, right? Almost 4 months old? Aw, man, and I'm coming to see you soon! How old is the poor mother? When is she due again? If she is housebroken and good with kids, I want her! LOL I'll PM you to get more of the scoop...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Ugh, I guess the good thing is you met the owner so know medical history, what vet they went to, etc. All of ours have just been left so we had no clue.
I wish we had room, my mom would take Romeo in a heartbeat. I'll put the word out though.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Romeo, Romeo, where for art thou, Romeo? We will meet you today!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with the pups, and Romeo... I am certain you will find responsible homes. Skye are you considering Romeo? That would be too wonderful!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Sutton Bend said:


> Good luck with the pups, and Romeo... I am certain you will find responsible homes. Skye are you considering Romeo? That would be too wonderful!


My Dad and I are going to get Romeo today. My Dad's friend recently lost a shih tzu, and he and his wife are looking for a dog. They are going to meet Romeo. But, if I fall in love with him, or my Dad does...he may stay in the family! Auggie could really use a playmate...but, we'll see. My hands are pretty full with my little thief!!!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh that is really exciting! The only thing I like better than getting my own new dog, is setting someone else up with their new love. Keep us posted.:hug::in-love:


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you taking Augie to see how he feels about it...should the other people pass on Romeo that is.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi friends! Just have to fill you in on our day. 

First of all, I was so excited to meet Partial2Poodles! She gathered up a bag of goodies for me, for grooming Auggie!:adore::love2: I am going to go for a grooming lesson soon!

I got to meet famous little Geno, in his leopard coat! And, her parti standard!

Well, Romeo sure is a lover! OMG, he is soooo snuggly and sweet. Not hyper, yappy or barky AT ALL. My Dad and I are in love with him. I know my Dad is hoping his friend will not want him, because my Dad has done nothing but hold him since we got him! He is already very attached! But, Romeo was a bit afraid of my Dad's boxer. He's old, (the boxer, not my Dad, haha) 12, but strong. He would never leave them unattended or alone in the same room together.

Also, Auggie got to meet Romeo, and was a bit too puppy-hyper for him! Romeo looked scared. We had them outside, both on leashes. Auggie barks his head off, and he wants to play, and Romeo looked at him like he was nuts!

But, I will sleep well tonight, because my husband told me, if no one else wants to keep him, if he and Auggie learn to get along, we can keep him. (Every single person that has met him loves him. I can't imagine someone not wanting him.) I'm sure they would be alright in time. Poor Romeo has had a crazy few days.

I'll post pics soon! But, what a wonderful day. The puppies were still there, last I heard. My Dad said, "Oh no! Want to take a ride tomorrow?" LOL


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics today! What a great day and already a good ending for Romeo, no matter which loving home he ends up with.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/11303-romeo-romeo.html


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Well the 2 puppies were adopted by 2 most wonderful women....2 separate people. One is about 60 with a husband, fenced yard, screened sun porch and a 7 month old small mix breed to play with. The other lady is early 50's with a husband and they own a golf course and they also have a 7 year old maternal female lab. So they are in excellent homes. They already feed their dogs the Dog Lovers Gold food that I sell and I made $200 each on them which I came to realize I really needed the money. I had a ton of calls on them...some people were so strange I would have never considered them. But as much as I wanted to keep one...and I seriously almost did tell that last lady NO....I now have room for my perfect silver mini girl someday. Sky & I both are taking sisters.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

HOOORAY, P2P! And, yup, I'll be right there with you and that silver mini girl!!!
P.S. I have a couple of pics with Romeo and his new family; I'll post them soon. They are thrilled to have him!!! You made lots of people happy, and the dogs, too!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

P2P I like how it all worked out! 3 good homes in a short amount of time is a real feat. I hope they keep you posted. Job well done!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have devastatingly sad news....you know the woman that game me the poodles? She must have been seriously depressed and under so much stress. I feel so horrible today....I wish I could have done more for her. I was a little peeved that she didnt FIX all her dogs and that she dumped them on me. Now I understand why.

Family of three found slain in locked New Castle home - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh No! Oh P2P, I don't even know what to say. I am so sorry for all the people involved, including you. I think the only thing to be thankful for in this case is that at least Romeo and the others got out before the tragedy. Oh...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, what terrible times we live in. You know, it occurs to me that the police might be interested to know that she gave her dogs away when and how she did. Seems like evidence in hindsight.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How hopeless she must have felt to do something like that. Please remember that you were able to relieve some of her stress in finding her poodles homes. So sad...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What devastating news. A former colleague of mine once did something similar - it meant the deaths of his daughter, his wife, his mother and himself. We tried to think how we might have done anything to help, and change the outcome, but eventually realised it was so far outside anything we could have suspected, or could comprehend, that we could not have begun to intervene. You helped someone in need - had things been different, perhaps that help alone might have been enough to make a difference to the poor people involved. It has most certainly made a difference to three dogs, and the families that now love them.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Oh, what terrible times we live in. You know, it occurs to me that the police might be interested to know that she gave her dogs away when and how she did. Seems like evidence in hindsight.


You might be right... one of those "putting things in order" before suicide things. It might shed some light on what wa going on with her. How horrible it must be to get to the point where this is the only solution you can see  How sad for their friends and family.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

That is so heartbreaking. I remember thinking things must have been pretty awful for her to give away her dogs. I wonder what happened to the ones she had left? You were more of a blessing to those dogs than we could have ever imagined. Romeo is enjoying a wonderful life, and I'm sure the puppies are too.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with letting the police know about dropping the dogs off, I think it speaks to state of mind, and may help them. Maybe you could also inquire about the others?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

How horrible! I also think it would be a good idea to contact the police and tell them about the dogs.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

i called her therapist AND the police detective today. I also spoke to the vets office where the puppies were seen. They said Ljuba had a ton of problems and was never able to get help...she had back problems, money problems, ex-husband custody problems and her dogs kept breeding so I can only imagine that she felt hopeless. I am just so upset. I normally dont read headlines and go all mental...but his really shook me up horribly. I had to take extra anxiety medication. I slunk down deep in the bathtub this morning before work and just cried till I felt better.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, of COURSE this shook you up! This was very shocking and sad. You did a great thing taking those dogs in--even greater than you could have possibly known at the time.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Understandable you would feel shook up. This was close to home, so to speak, and really tragic! You did do a good deed, and had no way to see what was to come, but even I am unnerved! Rest easy P2P, and take the reminder to *live* every day.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

poor soul - how sad that in such a rich country she could find no help - seen other cases like this. So glad you took the dogs and I also wonder what happened to the pregnant mother dog.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, P2P, I am sorry you have to go through all this. I am sure there is nothing you could have done to stop it, there was so much going on in her life and it appears no one knew how badly down she was. You did a wonderful thing taking the 3 poodles and finding them loving homes and I can't, also, help but wonder if she had done this to ready herself for what has transpired. How totally devastating this news has had to have been for you, though. Take comfort in knowing you did help out in a small way.


----------

